# long term villa rental in costa calida urgently



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi there any one no of any long term villas going in costa calida near the airport .. as hubby will commute 3 or 4 beds need asap . with pool ither private or shared .. near schools thanks for reading .. kind regards


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi there any one no of any long term villas going in costa calida near the airport .. as hubby will commute 3 or 4 beds need asap . with pool ither private or shared .. near schools thanks for reading .. kind regards


Hi

This may sound silly but I think my dad has a 3 bed, 2 bath villa that might suit. I will contact him now and let you know. (I am awful at geography)

It is in a very Spanish village ( we stayed in the village ealrier this year for a holiday) and is literally 2-3 minutes walk from schools and college and nursey and police station ().

His other house in the villlage has a pool but can't remember if his long term let one does but will let you know.

They let it through an agent. I can get their details for you too, in case his house is let.


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi

The town is called El Algar and it is about 15 minutes drive from Murcia airport. The villa is let for the next 3 years though an English family ( may actually be you. That would be weird ).

Might be worth Googling agents/rentals in El Algar as it sounds ideal for you. Its a nice little village, very close to the Mar Menor and La Manga. Lots to do with kids, schools in the village and very near the airport.

Good luck


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

destiny26 said:


> Hi
> 
> This may sound silly but I think my dad has a 3 bed, 2 bath villa that might suit. I will contact him now and let you know. (I am awful at geography)
> 
> ...


hi there wow sound great thanks for that details of the schools would be good if you have names i will look them up many thanks .also place of villa would be great and where it is thanks again


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

destiny26 said:


> Hi
> 
> The town is called El Algar and it is about 15 minutes drive from Murcia airport. The villa is let for the next 3 years though an English family ( may actually be you. That would be weird ).
> 
> ...


not me thats a shame lol thankyou which airport was it mear alicante or murcia . my geograhy not got either


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

lainsy said:


> not me thats a shame lol thankyou which airport was it mear alicante or murcia . my geograhy not got either


sorry must read properly murcia airport lol


----------



## destiny26 (Sep 9, 2008)

lainsy said:


> sorry must read properly murcia airport lol


LOL 

Sorry, he cant remember the name of the schools at the moment. he will have a think and let me know.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

great many thanks


----------



## eyeleen1 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Villa for rent*



lainsy said:


> hi there any one no of any long term villas going in costa calida near the airport .. as hubby will commute 3 or 4 beds need asap . with pool ither private or shared .. near schools thanks for reading .. kind regards


Hi 
My name is Eileen and I have a 3 bed villa available to rent in La Torre Golf Resort.
It has three double bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, furnished, TV/DVD Channels,air conditioning, etc,etc. It is situated within walking distance of the Kings College School. It does not have a swimming pool but there are many beautiful swimming pools in the resort. The resort itself is a 5 star Golf Resort and it has loads of fab facilities. It is also a very secure place to live and there is a very good community in the area the villa is situated in. 

I am renting it at a very reasonable rent of E650.00 pm for a long term let.

If you feel you might be interested in this villa or would like to get some more informatiion please do not hesitate to contact me.

Also if know of anybody else interested in renting in the area can you let me know.

Look forward to hearing from you.


Regards

Eileen


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

eyeleen1 said:


> Hi
> My name is Eileen and I have a 3 bed villa available to rent in La Torre Golf Resort.
> It has three double bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, furnished, TV/DVD Channels,air conditioning, etc,etc. It is situated within walking distance of the Kings College School. It does not have a swimming pool but there are many beautiful swimming pools in the resort. The resort itself is a 5 star Golf Resort and it has loads of fab facilities. It is also a very secure place to live and there is a very good community in the area the villa is situated in.
> 
> ...


hi eyeleen many thanks i am interested so i have left you a message in your profile many thanks


----------



## eyeleen1 (Sep 29, 2008)

*eyeleen*



lainsy said:


> hi eyeleen many thanks i am interested so i have left you a message in your profile many thanks


hi I am just woundering if you got the message i sent re renting villa


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

eyeleen1 said:


> hi I am just woundering if you got the message i sent re renting villa


hi i left u a message on your proffile


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

It seems that it is not that easy to locate a good property agent.

Pasanda kindly put me on to OPI we had some dialogue then nothing I rang them and the promised to call back, nothing, sod all.

Still if anyone here knows of a villa 3-4 bed private pool easy reach of Murcia airport and good schools let me know will be looking to take it for 2 years.

Sorry to hijack your thread


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> It seems that it is not that easy to locate a good property agent.
> 
> Pasanda kindly put me on to OPI we had some dialogue then nothing I rang them and the promised to call back, nothing, sod all.
> 
> ...


hi there i found ours on kyero.com


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi there i found ours on kyero.com


I will be over on a trip to look in March so will pick out some agents and see what it brings.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> It seems that it is not that easy to locate a good property agent.
> 
> Pasanda kindly put me on to OPI we had some dialogue then nothing I rang them and the promised to call back, nothing, sod all.
> 
> ...


Hi EP,

So sorry to hear you have been let down, unfortunately, this happens frequently here!

I will remove this company from my "Recommendations List".

Good luck in your search.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi EP,
> 
> So sorry to hear you have been let down, unfortunately, this happens frequently here!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the help to begin with 
Was weird they were very attentive then nothing at all, didn't pursue it too much in case there was an issue their end given current conditions etc..


----------



## Pepita (Oct 16, 2008)

lainsy said:


> hi there any one no of any long term villas going in costa calida near the airport .. as hubby will commute 3 or 4 beds need asap . with pool ither private or shared .. near schools thanks for reading .. kind regards


Is Costa Blanca South fine too ??? or just Costa Calida ?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> Thank you for the help to begin with
> Was weird they were very attentive then nothing at all, didn't pursue it too much in case there was an issue their end given current conditions etc..


I heard them advertising on one of the local radio stations a few days ago.....thought of you....

Pepita, whereabouts are you?


----------



## Pepita (Oct 16, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I heard them advertising on one of the local radio stations a few days ago.....thought of you....
> 
> Pepita, whereabouts are you?


Hi Pasanada,

I am in Catral )


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice part of the CB!! I have family in Almoradi, not far from Catral.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pepita said:


> Is Costa Blanca South fine too ??? or just Costa Calida ?


hi there sorry for the late reply .. it depends where abouts and how far from murcia airport is it in minites by car.. thanks for your reply


----------



## JonG (Jan 20, 2009)

*long term rental*



lainsy said:


> hi there any one no of any long term villas going in costa calida near the airport .. as hubby will commute 3 or 4 beds need asap . with pool ither private or shared .. near schools thanks for reading .. kind regards


Hi,

Sorry I'm a few months behind your msg appearing, but have only just discovered this site. You are prob fixed up now, but I know of a 4-bed 3-bath lovely new house at La Tercia, 15min from Murcia San Javier airport. Nice communal pool 100m away, schools within a few min inc British primary school. Very nice small urbanisation on edge of traditional village in peaceful beautiful countryside but only 20min to beach, Murcia city. Available to rent long term.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What is the British Primary School please ? Do you have a URL?


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Well my move from USA is all confirmed and we are making a trip in March.
I have expanded my search to area around Gandia but still want to spend some time looking around Costa Calida.
Have struggled to find a decent agent to view some rental homes with, in fact started a dialogue with a couple and then communication stopped.
If anyone has any suggestions gratefully recieved
Looking for 4 bed villa with private pool.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

EP GAZZ - if you need contacts with agents in Gandia feel free to PM me.


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> EP GAZZ - if you need contacts with agents in Gandia feel free to PM me.


Hi Steve I have a good agent who has been fab in Gandia area it is in the area around Murcia that I can't find anyone, thanks for the offer though.


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

lainsy said:


> hi there any one no of any long term villas going in costa calida near the airport .. as hubby will commute 3 or 4 beds need asap . with pool ither private or shared .. near schools thanks for reading .. kind regards


hi my msn <snip>may be able to give you some sites


----------

